# Leupold Mark4 FS/FT



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Leupold Mark 4 LR/T 3.5-10x40mm M2 with illuminated reticle. has TMR reticle and the turret is marked for 1/2 MOA for a 168 gr. bullet. $900 OBO. need to sell to get a scope for new gun. new retails for $1850+

would also trade for quality hunting scope.

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-shoo...pes/mark-4-lrt-3-5-10x40mm-30mm-m2-illum-ret/

2512889002


----------

